# المنتديات العامة > فيض القلم >  >  لقاء صدفه جعلنا أحبه

## التوبي

*
من وقع ما صادفتُ
لقاء صدفه جعلنا أحبه

أذهب إلى البحرِ أنا معـتادا

فريتُ شخصاً جالساً يصطادا

قــربتُ مـنـهُ للتعرفِ نـاوياً

وإذا بــــّهِ مُـثـقـفٌ أســتـاذا

أخذتُ أنظرُ للشواطئ وقتُها

وإذا المكان بنــورهِ يـزدادا

دعـاني أجلس قـربــهُ مُتبسِّـاً

أجبتُ و أبــديتُ لــهُ استعدادا

وفي الحديث كنتُ أقولُ مقاطعاُ

قصدي بها الإثبات و استشهادا

فـقــال تكتبُ للقصـيدِ مؤلفا

قلــتُ القليل لأرثيَ الأجـــدادا

فثرتُ من تلك الحروف قصيدة ٌ

وإذا بـــهِ قد قال زدني مـِدادا

وبعد ما عرفَ مكان مصادري

جاء إلى قسـم الأدب مـرتـادا

أهني نفسي قد قرأتُ لحرفهِ

كأنــهُ قـــد سطرا الأمجادا

خرابيش هاوي

*

----------

ورده محمديه (03-24-2011), 

دمعة على السطور (04-05-2011), 

رنيم الحب (04-08-2011)

----------


## عفاف الهدى

خوش خرابيش اخووك
موفق اين ما كنت 
وخوش صدفة *_*

 :rolleyes:

----------


## خربشات ذاكرة

*
مررتُ صِـدفـةً بنتآجِ حـسِـك فأُع’ـجبتُ بـه

ليتَ شِعـرِي 
أأُهنِئـك بجمآل حرفِـك
ام أُهنىء نفسِـي لِتوآج’ـدي هــنــآإْ
مُـتـصَـفحٌ يعِـج بـرؤِعــةِ ـآلأحـآسيـس 
مُـجسـَـدة بكلـمٍ ممتآز

ـآخـِـي ـآلـتـوِبــي
أج’ــدت حتـى ـآإْ  ـآلـثمــآلَـة

بشـَـوقٍ لـجـديـدك

*

----------


## التوبي

> خوش خرابيش اخووك
> موفق اين ما كنت 
> وخوش صدفة *_*




أختي عفاف يامن تمثلت فيها العفة و العفاف
أعــذري كلماتي لـربمــا تصــدرُ بـالجـفـاف
أقدم شكري على ما تبدين من إعتراف
لهذا القلم المتواضع
أعيدُ شكري
وتحياتي
أعجبني وضوح الخط في هذا المرور

----------


## التوبي

> *
> مررتُ صِـدفـةً بنتآجِ حـسِـك فأُع’ـجبتُ بـه
> 
> ليتَ شِعـرِي 
> أأُهنِئـك بجمآل حرفِـك
> ام أُهنىء نفسِـي لِتوآج’ـدي هــنــآإْ
> مُـتـصَـفحٌ يعِـج بـرؤِعــةِ ـآلأحـآسيـس 
> مُـجسـَـدة بكلـمٍ ممتآز
> 
> ...




*خربشات الذكرة
أفتخر لان مرورك كالسحابه الماطرة
أنها تحمل معنى ليست جمله عابرة
إنها عندي شهادة 
وضعت بين الزهور العاطرة
أقدم شكري لأختي خربشات على حسن المرور*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
ماشاء الله عليك سيدنا 
تعجز حروفي عن مدحك ويعجز القلم والقرطاس

هنيئاً لك تلك الصدفه وهنيئناً لك شرف السيادهـ

دمت بخير ودامت  احبتك ~
ارق التحايا 
*

----------


## الشيخ ناصر

صدفة جميلة وكلام ملون كألوان الربيع الرائعة ،موفقين لكل خير

----------


## التوبي

> *
> ماشاء الله عليك سيدنا 
> تعجز حروفي عن مدحك ويعجز القلم والقرطاس
> 
> هنيئاً لك تلك الصدفه وهنيئناً لك شرف السيادهـ
> 
> دمت بخير ودامت  احبتك ~
> ارق التحايا 
> *



*الأخت وردة مح مـدية 

كل اشكر والتقدير لكِ على هذه الكلمات

التي اكتست بالمديح لهذا القلم المتواضع

إمام ألاقمكم الرنانة والمبدعة في مختلف

المجالات في هذا الصرح الغالي على قلوب الأعضاء

أعيدُ شكري وخالص تحياتي*

----------

ورده محمديه (03-28-2011)

----------


## التوبي

> صدفة جميلة وكلام ملون كألوان الربيع الرائعة ،موفقين لكل خير





*الشيخ ناصر

يبقى حرفي أمام هذه الكلمات قاصر

كل الشكر والتقدير على هذا التعقيب 

وما يحمل من معاني ودعوات

أعيدُ شكري

تحياتي
*

----------


## حبي عترة محمد

*الشكر الجزيل لك على ماسطره قلمكم
شعر جميل وقافية متجانسة
الى الأمام ومزيد من التقدم والجديد
موفقيييييييييييييييين*

----------


## التوبي

> *الشكر الجزيل لك على ماسطره قلمكم
> شعر جميل وقافية متجانسة
> الى الأمام ومزيد من التقدم والجديد
> موفقيييييييييييييييين*




*كل الشكر والتقدير أضعـهُ هنا

أمام هذه الكلمات التي تحثُ على

العطاء و الرقي و الإبداع

كم أنا محتاج لمثل هذه الكلمات

أعيدُ شكري وخالص تحياتي*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجنا بهم ياكريم وألعن من آذى فاطمة . .

ياللصدف..!
يا للزمان ِ المُرتشف !
رانَ الحنينُ على القلوب 
وكأن يومي قد حذف 
بـ مفاصلي صوت اللقاء 
بفمي أحاديث الأحبة ..
قد هتف..!
.

.

>>مُجاراة لشعرك وعلى لسانك ..!
~

التوبي..
لحروفكَ نقاء ، يُشبهُ الندى . .
حفظ الرب احبابك بحق من تنتسب لهم ،،
موفق مبلغٌ كل المنى 
بعين الله

----------


## التوبي

> اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجنا بهم ياكريم وألعن من آذى فاطمة . .
> 
> ياللصدف..!
> يا للزمان ِ المُرتشف !
> رانَ الحنينُ على القلوب 
> وكأن يومي قد حذف 
> بـ مفاصلي صوت اللقاء 
> بفمي أحاديث الأحبة ..
> قد هتف..!
> ...



*أختي دمعة على السطور

تحيــة لحضوركِ المتألق في هذه الصفحة ألمتواضعة

كم كنتُ أشكو جفاء هذا القلم في الآونه الأخيرة

كم سعدتُ بالكلمات التي أنثرها هذا القلم هـُنا

كم أعجبتني هذه المداخلة الأدبية الرائعة

كم أتمنى هذا الحضور العبق بالاستمرار

أختمُ بشكري لأختي على هذا التعقيب 

تحياتي*

----------

